# What My Chance Of Getting Student Visa For Advance Diploma ? I'm already a Graduate



## Rohan (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I am from Indian & planning to go on 573 visa along with my wife, could you please guide me is it possible to get Visa if I go for "Advance Diploma Of Management" instead of MBA ?

Please note I am graduate and having 9 year experience in hardware field.


----------

